# الاســطــــــــــوره Cnc router Mega90



## ahmedcnc (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ...
قدد قررت صناعه افضل ماكينه Cnc router عربيه الصنع حيث تكون الافضل والاسرع والاقوى وسوف يكون الاسم mega 90
وذلك ردا على الاستاذ هانى صبرى اللذى يعتقد انها احمد زويل ولا حاجة 
ذى ما قال وعموما الماكينه هيكون به spindle جبار وكمان به ميمزات لن يراه احد من قبل ولا من
بعد وسرعه صاروخيه سيتم انجاز الماكينه خلال عده اشهر


----------



## zamalkawi (9 يوليو 2010)

بغض النظر عن نبرة التحدي والاستهزاء، أتمنى لك التوفيق
فهذا ما نتمناه جميعا، أن نجد صناعة قوية في بلادنا
المهم يجب أن تدرك أن صنع هذه الماكينة يتطلب مجهودا كبيرا ومثابرة وصبر
كما أن يجب أن تدرك أن عليك الكثير لتتعلمه، ومن أهم شروط التعلم أن تتواضع وألا تتكبر
ونصيحتي لك هي أن تحاول أن تكون فريقا من المتخصصين، فمهما كان تخصصك، ومهما بلغت درجة علمك، من الصعب أن تلم بكل جوانب الماكينة وحدك
وعليك أن تلم ببعض العلم النظري قبل أن تبدأ بالشراء وتكتشف بعدها أنك أنفقت نقودا في الاتجاه الخطأ. بالتأكيد سيحدث أن تخطئ، وأن تنفق أموالا على أشياء غير مطلوبة، ولكن بالعلم ستقلل هذه الأشياءن واعلم أن تنفيذ مثل هذه الماكينة يتطلب إنفاقا
في النهاية أتمنى لك التوفيق، ولو لديك سؤال اطرحه وسأحاول ويحاول الأخوة الأعضاء في الملتقى الإجابة عليه، ولا تحصر نفسك في المنتديات العربية، فالمنتديات الأجنبية أغني، مثل cnczone على سبيل المثال
والأهم من المنتديات هو الكتب، فمنها تحصل على علم موثق، بينما المنتديات تحصل منها غالبا على خبرات الهواة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقك الله 

ولا تعليق على أسلوبك الراقي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (11 يوليو 2010)

ahmedcnc قال:


> سيتم انجاز الماكينه خلال عده اشهر


طيب قول إن شاء الله :34:
على العموم في انتظار أخبار عن ماكينتك الجديدة
وفقك الله


----------



## ahmedcnc (12 يوليو 2010)

ان شاء الله


----------



## الليث بن حاتم (10 يناير 2011)

الله يقويك بس ترى احنى في 1/2011 يعني لك اكثر من 5 اشهر


----------



## dandoush249 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد ان اشترى منك الماكينه[email protected]


----------



## عبدالعزيز فتحى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

نحن مستعدون ان نتعاون معك ..


----------



## محمد بستان (15 سبتمبر 2011)

عرضت التحدى يوم 9/7/2010 واليوم 15/9/2011 اى مر بفضل الله عام وشهران وستة ايام برجاء التكرم بموافاتنا بصور ومواصفات الماكينة العملاقة mega90 لاننا نرغب فى التعاون والشراء ام ان حضرتك اكتفيت بالتسمية فقط 
وشكرا


----------



## النجار2 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد بستان قال:


> عرضت التحدى يوم 9/7/2010 واليوم 15/9/2011 اى مر بفضل الله عام وشهران وستة ايام برجاء التكرم بموافاتنا بصور ومواصفات الماكينة العملاقة mega90 لاننا نرغب فى التعاون والشراء ام ان حضرتك اكتفيت بالتسمية فقط
> وشكرا



الاختراع كان هو الاسم انت محتاج ايه تانى؟ الولد ده كلمنى على الايميل هو سنه صغير حوالى 15 ل17 سنة مش فاكر من فترة كبيرة وقعد يدور على الحاجات وفى الاخر شكله نام

كلامه فى نبرة استهزاء وتعالى عشان كدة فشل


----------



## م عيد مفتاح (27 سبتمبر 2011)

قطعا الموضوع كان حماسى فى البدايه لكن من الواضح انه من دون أساس 
يعنى مثلا انا بحضر لنفس المشروع وبادئ من سته شهور ومحدش فى المنتدى عرف
الى ان تظهر نتيه فإن لم أوفق يبقى معملتس دوشه على الفاضى ....
ربنا يهدينا أجمعين....


----------

